# Softened water



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

I had to you water from a water softner and i used water conditioner to treat water, will this be ok? or should i be worried?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

eddyhead said:


> I had to you water from a water softner and i used water conditioner to treat water, will this be ok? or should i be worried?


It will be fine but water softeners have alot of sodium.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

eddyhead said:


> I had to you water from a water softner and i used water conditioner to treat water, will this be ok? or should i be worried?


its probley not great for fish with the extra sodium but for now you should be fine i would searh around on this site for stuff that lowers it more naturaly 
i cant tell you what to use its 5:00 am in the moring and i havent had my coffee yet hahha


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

pirayaman said:


> I had to you water from a water softner and i used water conditioner to treat water, will this be ok? or should i be worried?


its probley not great for fish with the extra sodium but for now you should be fine i would searh around on this site for stuff that lowers it more naturaly 
i cant tell you what to use its 5:00 am in the moring and i havent had my coffee yet hahha
[/quote]
Does anyone know what this :stuff that lowers it more natutaly" is called and how much it cost...thank you


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

eddyhead said:


> I had to you water from a water softner and i used water conditioner to treat water, will this be ok? or should i be worried?


its probley not great for fish with the extra sodium but for now you should be fine i would searh around on this site for stuff that lowers it more naturaly 
i cant tell you what to use its 5:00 am in the moring and i havent had my coffee yet hahha
[/quote]
Does anyone know what this :stuff that lowers it more natutaly" is called and how much it cost...thank you
[/quote]
Peat or injecting c02 into tank.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> I had to you water from a water softner and i used water conditioner to treat water, will this be ok? or should i be worried?


its probley not great for fish with the extra sodium but for now you should be fine i would searh around on this site for stuff that lowers it more naturaly 
i cant tell you what to use its 5:00 am in the moring and i havent had my coffee yet hahha
[/quote]
Does anyone know what this :stuff that lowers it more natutaly" is called and how much it cost...thank you
[/quote]
Peat or injecting c02 into tank.
[/quote]
Would this extra Sodium mess with eating habbits?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

eddyhead said:


> I had to you water from a water softner and i used water conditioner to treat water, will this be ok? or should i be worried?


its probley not great for fish with the extra sodium but for now you should be fine i would searh around on this site for stuff that lowers it more naturaly 
i cant tell you what to use its 5:00 am in the moring and i havent had my coffee yet hahha
[/quote]
Does anyone know what this :stuff that lowers it more natutaly" is called and how much it cost...thank you
[/quote]
Peat or injecting c02 into tank.
[/quote]
Would this extra Sodium mess with eating habbits?
[/quote]

Should not. Pygos are pretty predictable eaters when placed on a schedule, Serras can be a little tricky.


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

eddyhead said:


> Does anyone know what this :stuff that lowers it more natutaly" is called and how much it cost...thank you


I don't think he realized that you're getting water from a tap at a house with a water softener (right?) if you were using a water softening pillow, etc. to get soft water for your tank, then a better option would be r.o. water or peat. however, if the house where you live uses a water softener you really have no choice but to use that water, unless you supplement with jugs of water from somewhere else, which probably isn't feasible.


----------

